# UK's 1st White Tailed Eagle nest in over 100yrs Destroyed



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

on Scottish Grouse moor

Police investigate alleged destruction of sea eagle nest on Scottish grouse moor | Raptor Persecution Scotland

and so Raptor persecution continues unabated. These depraved wildlife criminals get away with destroying these beautiful birds illegally and now under our 'countryside alliance run Govt... ..legally

Significant haul of poisoned baits found on Leadhills Estate | Raptor Persecution Scotland

A Licence to kill « Raptor Politics

ETA title misleading, it was 1st nest in Western Scotland.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*What is happening to this human race of ours? I'm sick of all this killing off our wild life.
*


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

We are a disgusting species.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

So the nest was disturbed before any eggs were laid. Not saying that's acceptable, but nothing was poisoned, baited (so not sure why the links are there you've posted), a tree was felled next to the nest from the report, which has possibly driven the parent birds off.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> So the nest was disturbed before any eggs were laid. Not saying that's acceptable, but nothing was poisoned, baited (so not sure why the links are there you've posted), a tree was felled next to the nest from the report, which has possibly driven the parent birds off.


So youre 'not saying thats acceptable' No its not, its utterly unacceptable!...infact its ILLEGAL! Not Sure what report you've been looking at SL? (shooting times possibly!?), but it was the nesting tree that was chopped down! If you cared anything about these birds you would be outraged about this & you'd understand the significance & importance of a nest by a bird, persecuted to extinction here, nesting in western Scotland after an absence of 150 years.

I posted the links because they are relevant . This thread is about the persecution of raptors..& like the Sea Eagles other raptors are not being allowed to spread & establish new territories largely due to persecution by game shoots. Ruthless & illegal persecution of raptors is particularly rife on driven grouse moors 



JANICE199 said:


> *What is happening to this human race of ours? I'm sick of all this killing off our wild life.
> *


God knows, we seem to be going back to the 18th century with our attitude to wildlife. Wildlife persecution really is out of hand since we got lumbered with the blood junkies governing the country! How can we preach to other countries that they have to be tolerant and care for their threatened wildlife when we treat ours so abysmally?:frown2:



lostbear said:


> We are a disgusting species.


We're the absolute pits aren't we?:frown2:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> on Scottish Grouse moor
> 
> Police investigate alleged destruction of sea eagle nest on Scottish grouse moor | Raptor Persecution Scotland
> 
> ...


6 Years work on re-introducing the white tailed eagles wiped out and the first attempt of nesting in over 100 years, all through some selfish act so sad.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> 6 Years work on re-introducing the white tailed eagles wiped out and the first attempt of nesting in over 100 years, all through some selfish act so sad.


Yes years of work & a hell of a lot of money SDH, I believe the project has cost over £400,000. Theres talk of reintroducing Lynx in the not too distant future..I expect these will suffer the same persecution though. Some people truly are despicable..selfish to the core.


----------

